# First Spawn... Well here it goes



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well here are my first pair I intend to breed, both CT which I thought for my first time was a good choice. the female is now only slightly smaller than the male. I have been conditioning them for the past 2 weeks feeding them dry pellets and bloodworms the male has built several nests in the last month but have been destroyed when doing water changes. the female shows all the signs, the vertical stripes, flaring, the white dot so I believe they are ready. I have been letting them see each other for about 30 minutes a day for the past week and am now letting the female stay in the tank till tomorrow then I will release her. I have done my research so yes im ready for all the work and have the supplies needed so here we go lets see if I can do this. will try to update with photos every few days!!! wish me luck!!!


----------



## serenebeauty (Mar 27, 2013)

Both Bettas are absolutely beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you I'll need all the luck I can get hahaha


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well the bubble nest is built the release has happened and they are courting each other, lots of chasing around but no injuries yet so hopefully they should start the embrace soon!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks good so far! Don't do anything that could possibly interrupt them at this vital stage...


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Looks good so far! Don't do anything that could possibly interrupt them at this vital stage...


Ya im making sure that I don't touch the tank or disrupt the water, I don't think the male is quite ready yet because the female comes to the nest head down in a submissive stance and he will dance for a minute then will chace her off


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Looks good so far! Don't do anything that could possibly interrupt them at this vital stage...


Well I'm about 24 hours since the release I have paper taped up so nothing can distract them but when I peak to take a look the male is under his nest and female is on the other side of the tank. Any idea what is going on? He hasn't been building since last evening on his nest so not sure what's going on:/


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Are there eggs in the nest? How damaged is she? Unless she is super damaged, leave them together. It is perfectly normal and common for them to spawn in more then one day.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

no eggs that I can see..... don't want to disturb them either so cant get a good look but the females doesn't seem to have any injuries....


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Are there eggs in the nest? How damaged is she? Unless she is super damaged, leave them together. It is perfectly normal and common for them to spawn in more then one day.


how long should I keep them in there for? don't want to leave them too long without being fed


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

In that case leave them be. Feed them, but not to much.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> In that case leave them be. Feed them, but not to much.


Dried pellets or frozen blood worms? haha sorry for all the questions its my first attempt breeding so I wanna try to get it right:/


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

mattsbettas said:


> in that case leave them be. Feed them, but not to much.


omgggg!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just looked under the paper and saw the embrace!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Pellets would be better but both would work. You don't want to dirty the spawn tank but you don't want them to starve. How did you condition?

Edit- That great! Leave them alone now and check back in an hour... If they are still embracing leave them but when they are done and there are eggs in the nest take her out.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Pellets would be better but both would work. You don't want to dirty the spawn tank but you don't want them to starve. How did you condition?
> 
> Edit- That great! Leave them alone now and check back in an hour... If they are still embracing leave them but when they are done and there are eggs in the nest take her out.


feeding both dry food and frozen blood worms, but I think I might be good now that I just saw an embrace! so excited!!!!

ok I will do that! I will keep updating as it goes on!!!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

No no don't feed them if they are embracing! If you have already leave it in there I guess but now you just have to let nature take it's course! Sorry if I confused you... If they weren't embracing then you should have fed them.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> No no don't feed them if they are embracing! If you have already leave it in there I guess but now you just have to let nature take it's course! Sorry if I confused you... If they weren't embracing then you should have fed them.


I didn't feed them haha as soon as I saw that I knew not too. so how often will they embrace? the female kinda ran away now so was just wondering


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh well usually they embrace in quick succession... The fact that they have already embraced once is a good sign now.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Oh well usually they embrace in quick succession... The fact that they have already embraced once is a good sign now.


what if its not very quick???


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That just means that they are not quite ready but a embrace is a good sign.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

ok well thanks for all your help I will update later to let you know how things go!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

will try to get pics when I see eggs!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

haven't seen another embrace in awhile:/


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Believe me, that's fine. Some pairs take a week to spawn.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

well ive watched for a little longer and he will dance and she will come over then he just chases her off.....


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't worry. That behavior is normal.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

ok so a few more questions... sorry but if they now have embraced when would be a good time to feed them? and how can I tell when they are completely done spawning???


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would feed them at the same time that you always feed them. If they are embracing or actively courting, wait to feed them. You will know they are done spawning when there are eggs in the nest and they are no longer embracing.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

well how easy is it to tell if there are eggs? and if they are so long between embraces how can I tell when they are done?.... sorry for so many questions


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You will just know when there are eggs, they are little yellow dots that are obvious against the nest. That first embrace probably was a "false" embrace, since usually they will keep embracing in rapid succession. Don't be sorry about questions!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> You will just know when there are eggs, they are little yellow dots that are obvious against the nest. That first embrace probably was a "false" embrace, since usually they will keep embracing in rapid succession. Don't be sorry about questions!


 
Well I watched them for awhile and they were having a hard time getting it right, so I left on a trip for about 5 hrs and come back to this!!!!

WE HAVE EGGS!!!!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Did you get the girl out?


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

yes she has been removed and fed. so now during this time I don't feed the male until he is removed correct? or just feed him very little?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't feed him. When they are free swimming take him out and feed him then. How many eggs, approxamatly?


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

well im trying to decide if there is reflection off other bubbles or not haha its hard to count them! but my guess is 100-150 eggs


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

So excited for you!!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks! I'm so excited its my first time attempting and so far its working out great! should start seeing fry tomorrow night around this time so I will make sure to get some pictures. you can subscribe if you'd like because I plan to have updates with pictures at least every other day!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm going to answer the question here...

For feeding them, green water is useless, but infusoria is not. It sounds like what you inadvertently made was infusoria (get out a penlight and shine it in the culture, are there tiny, drifting particles?). I would feed bbs right off the bad if you don't have a banana/micro/Walter worm culture. Are there live plants in the tank?


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

there are little specks but am I supposed to see them move? and no live plants right now I have some bulbs that have been growing outside in a container for almost a month now just starting roots about 2-3 inches. I have the bbs eggs and have made them before but wasn't sure if they were going to be to big for the fries first meal other than their yolk sacks.


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

I did subscribe and will enjoy watching the progress. Good luck!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

They might move but it would be more of a drift...

They will probably hatch on Tuesday, 24 hours is pretty quick.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Congrats! now the fun part begins :-D


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

well maybe tomorrow night because they where spawned before 2 pm today, but if Tuesday is what happens its still great! so do you think the bbs would be to big for new free swimmers? and thanks tri!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

new egg estimate... was able to count small cluster of eggs near the glass that was smaller and easier to count and it had 37 eggs (shown in black circle) and im guessing that by the size of the cluster there is about 7 to 8 times what that was in the nest so new guess is 250+ eggs.... this could get interesting


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If you want you can scoop some of the eggs out carefully like faith suggests. 

http://www.bettatalk.com/bettatalk_column.htm#start

You don't have to but take my word for it, even culling sick fish is hard.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

thanks for the link Matt! I don't think I will need to do that though, I talked to a fish store owner not to far from here and he said that he would give me another grow out tank in return for some of the bettas when they get older, also said he would be interested in buying a good portion of them as well! so if all goes as planned I should be able to handle this large spawn!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's good! I personally do not really like giving fish to pet stores because I have no idea of who ends up with them and what conditions they are kept in, but its better then you having 200 babies to feed twice a day I guess lol.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

I am going to go check his store out here in a couple days and I can see how he runs things and how clean he is with his fish, he is an older guy and its kind of a old fashion ma and pa store so im really not to worried. I mean you cant know exactly the conditions they will face when sold to customers but its probably better than me trying to take care of that many!!!


----------



## lojay23 (May 13, 2013)

Any news? I'm new to Betta world, thanks to one purchase of a brilliantly colored CT, I've quickly gone from cup, to cube, to 2.5 gal to 10 gal with filter, heater, gravel, play castle, silk plants and leaves--now I want to breed this guy, especially after learning he has a relatively short life span.
So, I'm rooting for the novice to take on spawning.
Good luck!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks! So far so good! I believe I'm having beginners luck cause everything has worked great so far will keep you updated just subscribe and you will have updates at least every other day!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well I haven't checked on the nest since lastnight but it has now been about 48 hours since they were put in the nest, so herein about 6 hours when I get off work hopefullyi will be going home to some hatched fry!!!


----------



## lojay23 (May 13, 2013)

good luck!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

UPDATE!!!!!! Just got home from work to this! holy cow I know this is my first spawn in all but this seems like a ton of fry! let me know what you think for a number guess and if you think its a lot! all I know is dad is crazy busy and still cant get all up to the nest.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

some fry close up in the nest


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

My fry are doing well! should start free swimming in the next day or to but I have one problem.... my infusoria culture is still cloudy so I don't think I should feed the fry that once starting to free swim... so my choices are either use egg yolk, brine shrimp or first bites.... I also put in a hornwort plant lastnight but I don't think that will feed the fry any would it? opinions would be great!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

fry are doin good and I can tell dad is extremely tired! should be able to take him out tomorrow! some have lost yolk sacks but aren't swimming yet:/ heres a video for everyone! enjoy! http://youtu.be/2_fRaBuj1wc


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh, poor tired boy! Such a good papa.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

yes he is! but will be taking him out tomorrow evening the fry should be free swimming by then!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well I got free swimmers! time for dad to come out and the fry their first meal


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well sorry for the late update and kind of crappy pic but here ya go! 8 day old CT fry eating both bbs and egg yolk. cant see a lot in the picture but there is 120+ I know for sure! cant wait to watch them grow and develop will keep everyone posted


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

2 Weeks to date, fry are eating well and very active. Some are growing faster than other but with water changes now they should hopefully start catching up. Only 3 dead fry in the 2 weeks and was because of syphoning so my fault on that part but the rest seem to be very healthy!!!


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

That is so cool! Congrats!

I think I have a third spawn going now..looks like it but not sure..don't use bubble wrap! It's hard to see eggs..lol

Congrats again.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

I used half of a cup and that worked great !


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

And thanks I hope everything works out for you! Its been a lot of hard work but its been nice to enjoy! Newest hobby and one ill probablystick with if all goes as planned


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Looking good Clayton! Very nice for your first time.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ya I'm pretty excited about it plan on my next spawn to be some HMPK dragons


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Random, no related question - the red tower with the holes in it. Where did you get it and what is it called? i keep seeing pictures lately with this in people's tanks and I love it!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

I got mine at petco, they had them in a yellow, green, red and blue in like 3 different sizes. I noticed it worked great for spawning as it gave the female a place to hide, and also the fry love it! haha


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Clayton1089 said:


> I got mine at petco, they had them in a yellow, green, red and blue in like 3 different sizes. I noticed it worked great for spawning as it gave the female a place to hide, and also the fry love it! haha


TY. I've not seen them at Petco, i'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Either that or look on their website they might have them there


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.petco.com/product/120826/Petco-Round-Tower-Aquarium-Ornament.aspx


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Haha see what did I tell ya! Haha thanks canis


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Soooo happy for you! Great job!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks! they are growing fast! Ill make sure to update in the next few days


----------

